# TICA show in Oxford



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Is anyone coming to this? I know we're GCCF heavy on this forum, but I've just started showing with TICA and am enjoying it so, so much. I will be taking 2 cats to the show in Oxford on 1st and 2nd June, and I know of at least one other PF member who is exhibiting her cat too! Will let her reveal herself if she chooses. We'd love to see some other PFers there. TICA is so different to GCCF that even if you've been to a show before, it's still worthwhile coming. This is the club's first show too, so it would be lovely for them to be supported by lots of visitors.

You will be able to get in from the very minute the show opens, so from 9 AM in the morning until 5 PM I think. You not only get to look at all the lovely cats on show, but you also get to see the judging going on, here the comments and get to grips with why they choose certain cats and what the rationale is behind their placings.

So, does anyone fancy it?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I fancy it - I love TICA - but not sure if I can make it.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, if you can, I'd love to see you. Will also be bringing cake as it's one of the cat attendee's birthdays, and apparently it's traditional to bring cake, so that I shall do! Is that enough temptation to get you up? No cake forks though.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwww - not even plastic icky ones?


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I know they are different bodies, but what is the difference between a TICA and a GCCF show? Are they run differently?


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Where in oxford is it?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Blackbird Lees leisure centre I think, the one on Pegasus Road.

Nope, Spid, it's fingers or nout! Might supply you with a bit of kitchen roll to hold it in. Propper chav, i am!

They're different in that, with TICA, cats are taken to a ring to be judged, rather like the GCCF Supreme. They spend all day in their own pens, and you can bring a crate from home to house them in if you like. Each judge judges all the cats first against their own breed, then colour, then division. Then if they like what they se,e the cat is finaled, which is effectively a best in show for that ring.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Ill be doing some TICA this year carly,due to Gccf not yet allowing variants but I doubt ill be as far out as that I know cosmills is thinking about joining me at some tica shows as her cp is out of a cp and white parent something gccf also wont allow to be shown yet.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Blackbird Lees leisure centre I think, the one on Pegasus Road.
> 
> Nope, Spid, it's fingers or nout! Might supply you with a bit of kitchen roll to hold it in. Propper chav, i am!
> 
> They're different in that, with TICA, cats are taken to a ring to be judged, rather like the GCCF Supreme. They spend all day in their own pens, and you can bring a crate from home to house them in if you like. Each judge judges all the cats first against their own breed, then colour, then division. Then if they like what they se,e the cat is finaled, which is effectively a best in show for that ring.


Thanks Carly thats interesting, will go and have a look for TICA shows near me so I can have a nose.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I'm going!  Well, technically Charlie-girl is going, and I've been herewith ordered to accompany her like a good slave... 

It's a measure of how easy-going TICA are in that I was originally going to go just to help Carly, but at her suggestion e-mailed them to see if Charlie would be OK to enter even though her tail fur hasn't even halfway grown back where she was bitten by that tom-cat and the vet had to shave it to treat the wounds. Had a lovely e-mail back within hours from the organiser saying that she didn't think it would be a problem, and a follow up e-mail the next day to say she'd spoken to a judge and the regional director and that it would be fine, and to just explain to the ring stewards what had happened, they'd tell the judge and it would be ignored. 

So now I have a collapsible crate in the post to me, and can't wait for the show itself!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Ill be doing some TICA this year carly,due to Gccf not yet allowing variants but I doubt ill be as far out as that I know cosmills is thinking about joining me at some tica shows as her cp is out of a cp and white parent something gccf also wont allow to be shown yet.


Yeaaahhh Doncaster in July.. We also can take cake ... Just taking sapphire

Hopefully GCCF with Mr D in October ... But by the sounds of it think. Will enjoy tica more


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ah poo, too far up for me to arrange help to come with me. If I could get help, I'd go to that one!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2013)

Do they have a pet section?


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Fiji444 said:


> Do they have a pet section?


Yup, that's what Charlie-girl is entered in!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ooooo, have we got another recruit?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2013)

I am thinking about it!


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Sorry not this one - am looking to get Bob some CCs to make him up and to be honest running an international campaign with Schmoo has left him and me knackered and me skint!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2013)

I am sorry if I sound silly but I have never entered a cat show and have just had a look at the entry form and does it really cost £48 to enter?


----------



## hayleyhitchcock (May 8, 2013)

Interested to know more about this show - I live in Oxford and would like to go - is it open to everyone or just people entering cats? I've never been to a cat show before so have no idea what goes on at them


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Ah poo, too far up for me to arrange help to come with me. If I could get help, I'd go to that one!


Few months to arrange Carly ... Would be good to see ya ...


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Fiji444 said:


> I am sorry if I sound silly but I have never entered a cat show and have just had a look at the entry form and does it really cost £48 to enter?


At a minimum!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2013)

That seems very expensive to me.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Showing is an expensive day out but it is fun with Tica.
Wish i was going but i cant get time off work.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2013)

You must forgive my lack of knowledge on cat showing but I have only shown guinea pigs, hamsters and gerbils. I knew it would be more expensive than showing those animals but was shocked at the actual price. I may give the Oxford one a miss but did notice there is one in Newbury later in the year which I will probably go to. If not then I will definitely be at the one at Rivermead in January.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

TICA ones tend to be more expensive than GCCF, but then there's the chance at more titles with TICA quicker, so if you work it out, I think it works out cheaper. The Newbury one will be just as expensive no doubt.

Soupie, no wonder you're tired! Will be a pity not to see you there as was hoping to see you at one of my early shows to be broken in by someone who really knows the ropes! The lovely M was very friendly though, and TICA peeps are super nice!

CoSmills, could you be convinced to help me run cats to the rings if I can find nobody else?

Hayley, it's open to members of the public as well as those entering cats. Basically, we and the judges and club provide the show, then you turn up to look at it! Without members of the public, it'd be a very long, quiet day! Would love to see you there.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

carly87 said:


> TICA ones tend to be more expensive than GCCF, but then there's the chance at more titles with TICA quicker, so if you work it out, I think it works out cheaper. The Newbury one will be just as expensive no doubt.
> 
> Soupie, no wonder you're tired! Will be a pity not to see you there as was hoping to see you at one of my early shows to be broken in by someone who really knows the ropes! The lovely M was very friendly though, and TICA peeps are super nice!
> 
> ...


Sure Carly not a problem .... We can help each other Hun ... It will my first show


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2013)

I will save up and go to the one in Newbury but will just enter one cat. At least it is nearer. I look forward to hearing how it goes though.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hopefully will be at that one too, so see you there!

CM, let me see what I can organise then!


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Good luck with the TICA show everyone!! I am going to be sticking with GCCF for now but I look forward to hearing about all your successes!!


----------

